# Have you given up work to concentrate on getting pregnant?



## KathrynBlundell (Mar 19, 2013)

For Stylist magazine: want to share your fertility story and inspire others? I'm looking for a woman (under 35) who has left work to concentrate on the more important job of having a baby. Will need to provide photos, and be happy to be photographed for the feature. It's a sensitive feature, and will involve being interviewed by me over the phone.

Please email me if you're interested: [email protected]


----------

